# اقتراح



## نسمة الروح (10 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقترح حذف جميع العبارات المسئية للاسلام ولرسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه واله وتقديم التشكيكات بشكل علمى وكفانا من حالة الاحتقان


----------



## lion_heart (10 أبريل 2009)

نسمة الروح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اقترح حذف جميع العبارات المسئية للاسلام ولرسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه واله وتقديم التشكيكات بشكل علمى وكفانا من حالة الاحتقان


 

هل نحن من ألفنا  هذه العبارات ام هي موجودة في كتبكم 

اسف للتدخل​


----------



## نسمة الروح (11 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل عبارات الشتائم موجودة فى كتبنا؟


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (11 أبريل 2009)

نسمة الروح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اقترح حذف جميع العبارات المسئية للاسلام ولرسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه واله وتقديم التشكيكات بشكل علمى وكفانا من حالة الاحتقان





اختى العزيزه نسمه بجد شكرااا لكى على هذااا الاقتراح الجيد 
والصحيح مائة المائه واتمنى من الاداره ان تعمل بهذا الاقتراح 
وتحذف العبارات المسيئه للقراءن الكريم ورسول الله


----------



## Strident (12 أبريل 2009)

الكلام شكله جميل لكن يستحيل تطبيقه لأن المسلمين لا يحتملون أي نقد و يعتبرون كل تساؤل إساءة...و بهذا المنطلق فالأسهل اننا نقفل المنتدى نفسه...

أنا ممكن أوافق، لكن الردود الغبية و المتهجمة و المنقولة بلا أي فهم...هي كمان تتلغي...
يعني لما نسأل على حاجة، و ييجي حد يقوم جايب 20 تفسير متناقض و اختار انت الإجابة الصحيحة...ده كمان يتلغي...

و بالتأكيد الكتاب المقدس لا يقبل عليه أي "إساءة"...

إذاً بهذا المنطق فلن نناقش شيئاً...

أما الاحتقان، فأعتقد أن السبب فيه واضح هو مين!!


المشكلة ان فيه فروق كبيرة جداً بين تفكيرنا...
و منطقكم مختلف تماماً عن كل البشر...نحن نرى أن التفسير لابد ان يكون شاملاً و متناسقاً على كل الآية...
أما أنتم فتكتفون بأن تجدوا لعبة لفظية لكل لفظ على حدة، و طظ في المعنى بتاع الآية...(مثال: ذي القرنين...يتمسكون في كلمة وجدها...و يتناسون حمئة و من هو ذي القرنين!!)

انتوا عندكو تابوهات...و ممنوع التفكير و سؤال "ماذا لو" و اللي يفكر أو يتفلسف أو يفرض شيء جدلاً يستغفر ربه على طول و ممنوع التفكير...بينما نحن مخنا مفتوح..نتساءل و نحلل و نناقش و هذا يثبت إيماننا أكثر...
يعني ممكن مسيحي يسأل عن الثالوث مثلاً...محدش هيقول له استغفر ربك و مش عاف ايه...
و عندما تسائل عن شيء...لا يمكن ان تعتبره صحيحاً بذاته و إلا فلماذا تسائله؟

لا تطلب مني و أنا أتكلم عن القرآن ان أعتبره أكثر من كتاب عادي!! لا تطلب مني و انا أرى حقيقة محمد أن اقول عنه (ص...)!! اللي ليك عندي هو اني ماشتمهوش...و ده انا ملتزم بيه...
لكن لما أقول انه قاتل و عنيف مثلاً...و اجيب الدليل...دي مش شتيمة..دي حقيقة واقعة...ألم يكن له سيف؟


----------



## نسمة الروح (12 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا احترم كلام جو بس يا ريت يطبق على شرط اللى بيقوله


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2009)

*عندك فى الحوار الاسلامى موضوع عن الشكوى فى التجاوزات والسب
وكل اللى بيتحط فيه المشرفين بيحذفوه  
ايه المطلوب منقولش ان محمد ابن زنا ؟
كل ما يكتب حقائق علمية اخى الكريم 
لا تريدنا ان نريك الوجه القبيح لاسلامك 
عذرا ولكن دائما تكون الحقيقة هكذا 
*​


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2009)

اي عبارات تسئ لإسلامك لا يعني انها نابعة من قلة أدب و أخلاق
فالنقد شئ و قلة الأدب شئ أخر

من جهة النقد فلن نتوقف عن نقد الإسلام

اما من جهة الأخلاق فلا نحتاج لتنبيهك لأن أخلاقنا و عقيدتنا تحتم علينا عدم المسبة و الشتيمة

يغلق لعدم الموضوعية
​


----------

